# Manejo de USB



## Xirar13 (Ene 31, 2007)

Hola... estudio en Mexico... y esta vez tengo problemas.... me dejaron manipular un servomotor utilizando el puerto USB.... comprendo que hay que sacar un pulso modulado para el manejo del servomotor y eso..... pero.... no encuentro.... un circuiteria op información suficiente sobre como hacer algo sencillo... manipular algo ( led, motor, etc) desde el PC usando el USB... estoy un poco perdido... si alguien puede ayudarme en algo.... se lo agradeceria muxo...


----------



## ZOH (Feb 4, 2007)

Xirar13 creo que debes comenzar por buscar información sobre la serie 18F de microchip pues tiene puertos USB 2.0 para ser utilizados.Seguramente encontrarás programas sencillos en donde im´plementan el puerto, pues como estos micro se pueden programar en C++, no nos preocupamos por los protocolos sino por saber las funciones. Cualquier cosa con que te pueda colaboar con mucho gusto.


----------



## Xirar13 (Feb 7, 2007)

MKuxas gracias... comenzare a investigar....  mi objetivo final es elaborar un control de Servomotor... via PC en tiempo real.... usando el USB.... thanks por el tip....


----------



## logger02 (Feb 8, 2007)

yo hice un microbot controlado por usb usando el 18f2550 de microchip, te resultará facil tu proyecto, puedes buscar información en http://www.hobbypic.com/ , J1m hizo un proyecto muy didactico para aprender a manejar el usb, que supongo q será tu principal problema, se programaba en visual #C, pero ahora lo  ha actualizado para labwiev, cvi ...

saludos


----------

